# hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

ok guys. i did this yesterday in pouring rain. took some awful pictures... but hope this is helpful for everyone.
STEP 1... take the side panel off... the panel that has all the fuses and stuff.








STEP 2... unscrew the bottom of the dash off. i think there were 3 screws... it's the cover that's below the cover that has the parking break release handle. look for the thing i circled in red. that's where u wanna attach the wires.
















STEP 3... attach the wires as shown in the manual.... tie and tape up all the loose wires to prevent the wires from coming undone.
















STEP 4... attach the detector.... tuck in the wires along the top and the A pillar then down through the fuse area.
































and DONE! now the detector is installed with no wires showing!!!









this took about 45-60 mins to do. not very difficult....

**fixed pictures for your viewing pleasure**


_Modified by hotdaymnitzbao at 12:58 AM 11-1-2005_


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_
this took about 45-60 mins to do. not very difficult....


From where did you get your Ph.D's in Mechanical and Electrical Engineering? You are a brave soul to attempt this.


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

How did you take that picture with both hands on the wheel? You are a genius!


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (hotdaymnitzbao)*

P.S. Nice Burberry umbrella. Consistent with the upscale Touareg image.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trexer001* »_
From where did you get your Ph.D's in Mechanical and Electrical Engineering? You are a brave soul to attempt this.

hahaha my friend did it a couple of times on a couple of different cars... A4, RX, S2k... so with a little help and instruction from him we did it

_Quote, originally posted by *Chuck Cheeze* »_How did you take that picture with both hands on the wheel? You are a genius! 

did i tell you guys that i was born with a birth defect.... i have 3 arms!!!!!! one extra arm growing out of head


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (hotdaymnitzbao)*

thanks for the photos. that helps. sure is a big unit.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Good installation. With it on the glass, you can still use the visor. Be sure your wires don't cross over the side airbag, or if it someday goes off you could have a problem.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ Be sure your wires don't cross over the side airbag, or if it someday goes off you could have a problem.

yup! i ran the wires into the black rubber part between the door and the air bag.
it would suck if the airbags went off and it pulls the detector and hits me in the head with it.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

OK, Christina, so now everyone knows what your _HANDS_ looks like.








How about a full body pose next to your new ride? What do you say, guys?








And, yes, nice Burberry umbrella.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (TReg510)*

hahahaha
no pictures of myself yet. or else i'll ruin the suspense.hahaha
tho u can kind of see my forehead in one of the pictures.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (spockcat)*

Spockcat, this is exactly what I was referring to in my earlier post.


----------



## hirochan (Dec 9, 2003)

i've got pictures of her







$5 each heheh


----------



## hirochan (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (TReg510)*

i think he's talking about mounting position


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (hirochan)*

Nevermind, got it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks, hirochan.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Yes, I caught the forehead in the rearview mirror, too (you don't miss much, do you?).








Allow me to clarify the request, before I run into trouble with the porn nannies.
I think anyone who...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gets a new Touareg







Swaps the standard wheels out for a set of sweet 21" rims
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Has the skill and tenacity to hardwire a radar detector in the middle of a downpour







Has a sophisticated taste for Burberry







Is 21 (correct?) and female
...certainly garners my attention and respect. Right guys? Anyhow, the request is made strictly in good taste.
Great job thus far, Christina! I suspect many conservative owners on the forum, myself included, are living vicariously through you. Please drive carefully through the winter so we can continue to enjoy your adventures.











_Modified by TReg510 at 2:10 PM 12-12-2003_


----------



## hirochan (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (TReg510)*

haha nice one treg510... you nailed everything but her age


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Good choice, hirochan*

I stand corrected on the age, hirochan. Thanks.
FWIW, I've always been a fan of the A4. I owned a 96, and love the new A4. I had to choose between the Touareg and the B6 S4 Avant. Needless to say, I sacrificed the sport side of the equation for a bit more of everything else.


_Modified by TReg510 at 2:11 PM 12-12-2003_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*This is for you bravocharlie*

it's not FULLY tucked above the rear view mirror... but it can be done. i just didn't leave enough wire to pull it that far.


----------



## hirochan (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Good choice, hirochan (TReg510)*

treg510... toureg is a nice alternative to the A4/S4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... i can't wait to get my A4







if i had the extra cash flow i might have thought about SUV or S4


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

sweet setup.. thanks for the how-to... 
mind if i post it at http://www.clubtouareg.com? (with the proper acknowledgements of course)


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (wzl)*

no doubt.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (Ted K)*

Ted K, I was associating your installation with the photo posted by another user who had his clipped to his visor. Sorry for that.


----------



## bebl (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (spockcat)*

Excuse me for butting in, but I would recommend moving it below the tint line on the windshield to get better "reception", and getting a concealed display for another $40, so the main unit is not all lighted up and seen from several hundred feet behind you.
I've done that on my A4 and the setup is very convenient and stealthy - just my 2 cents.


----------



## Outrage (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (bebl)*

Where would one mount the remote display? Anyone have photos?


----------



## dbw (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Thank for the information, but I'm curious. What did you wire into under the dash, and why, as opposed to just tapping into one of the fuses in the side of the dash?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (dbw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbw* »_ What did you wire into under the dash, and why, as opposed to just tapping into one of the fuses in the side of the dash?

tappinginto the fuses would be kinda ghetto ... no? plus it might fall off easier and was harder to do. under the dash was just easier for me.
i tapped the wire to brake release sensor for the tranny... which is exposed when u open the lower dash.
and the little black box (with the red and white wire) that i connected was the power distributer for the V1.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I don't know about the driver's side fuse box but in the passenger's side fusebox there are several open slots that can be easily accessed, both on all the time and on with the key only. Radio Shack sells fuse taps which fit into one side of the fuse slot and leave you with a spade lug which you can plug in to. 
Since this is not exposed I don't see how it is ghetto.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (spockcat)*

Someone asked me how I tapped into the fuse box. Figured it was better I posted it here in case someone else wanted to know.
I used fuse taps from Radio Shack, p/n 270-1218. The top two rows of the passenger side fuses are hot all the time. The bottom two rows are switched with the key. Here is the installation:


----------



## redealmaker (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (spockcat)*

Well today I tried hardwiring installing the V1, and when I was finished I realized that by tapping into the wire by the brake the V1 stays on all of the time.







I then went back to my comp and reread this thread and decided that I will try again tomorrow to reinstall it using Spocks method.







My question to you guys is, do you think that I can leave the wire tap that came with the V1 on the wire if I tape it up or could it short somthing out in the future? I just don't want any electrical ghosts. What do you guys think?


----------



## redealmaker (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (redealmaker)*

Spock: On the passenger side fusebox, did you tap a 10 amp fuse? Also, where did you ground the other wire to? I do not see anything to ground to on the passenger side.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (redealmaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redealmaker* »_Spock: On the passenger side fusebox, did you tap a 10 amp fuse? Also, where did you ground the other wire to? I do not see anything to ground to on the passenger side.









On the drivers side I used the bottom screw that holds the fuse box to the car. Its metal and screws into metal. I would assume the same might be true for the passenger side.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (bravocharlie)*

I installed the V1 today. Installation was no different than any other radar detector. I tried to use the clip and get it up underneath the headliner but the detector wouldn't sit level. I wanted the unit to be up above the rear view mirror so I was limited to suction cups. The location works well above the rearview mirror. It is out of sight from the outside and does not interfere with the driver's side visor.
The unit is hardwired into the driver's side fuse panel on a switched fuse.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (redealmaker)*

I found a screw behind the radio (I tapped into the fuse box to wire in a telephone so I had to pull the radio anyway).


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

Just a FYI - I was at my dealer the other day and they were telling me about a woman who had a radar detector installed similarly to yours and it was causing interferance with her nav system. She was complaining that it wasn't working properly. The dealer had to move the detector to a different location and it fixed the problem.
Just some food for thought!


----------



## ZeZe (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Someone asked me how I tapped into the fuse box. Figured it was better I posted it here in case someone else wanted to know.
I used fuse taps from Radio Shack, p/n 270-1218. The top two rows of the passenger side fuses are hot all the time. The bottom two rows are switched with the key.

Thanks for posting your technique. Once I had the parts from Radio Shack it took me just about 20 minutes for the install.


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (TReg510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TReg510* »_OK, Christina, so now everyone knows what your _HANDS_ looks like.








How about a full body pose next to your new ride? What do you say, guys?








And, yes, nice Burberry umbrella.

Guys,
I am going to be in Watervliet, NY, a half mile from Troy on Wednesday. I'll see if i can spot her and report back.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*

Bring a digital camera.


----------



## Trotski (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I used fuse taps from Radio Shack, p/n 270-1218. [/img] 

Just a matter of note to anyone looking for these fuse taps from Radio Shack: After trying a few local Radio Shack stores with no luck I called their national line and was told that these fuse taps have been discontinued.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (Trotski)*

Then try this part from Radio Shack:
http://www.radioshack.com/prod...-1204


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Has anyone found a way to tap into the power where the homelink and lights are instead of running past the air bags???


----------



## ZeZe (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (Madrigar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Madrigar* »_Has anyone found a way to tap into the power where the homelink and lights are instead of running past the air bags???

Tapping into the passenger side fuse panel is so easy and quick there is no reason to tap into an overhead wire.
IMHO, although tapping into an overhead wire may work just fine, you're asking for trouble if you have any odd electrical problems. The dealer will point to that tap as the probable cause.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (Madrigar)*

Yes, I've done this. I think it was the blue wire on the Homelink module that is switched but you should really test it for yourself.


----------



## designmark (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (spockcat)*

On tucking the wiring along the top frame and down the side pillar...any recommendations on how to do that? Along the top, what did you use to tuck the wire in...Do you have to pull any of the moldings off? How about the transition from the top frame over to the side pillar...where do you do that, keeping it out of sight and not interfering with the side pillar airbag? I'm getting up the courage to install the V1 and just don't want to screw anything up. Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (designmark)*

From memory;
At the very bottom of the A pillar bring the wire to the front by the windshield. You can squeeze it between the A pillar and the dashboard. Then bring it up the A pillar by tucking it between the glass and the trim. This avoids crossing the airbag. You can then run the wire between the headliner and the glass.


----------



## designmark (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (spockcat)*

Thanks. When you tuck the wire between the glass and the trim, are you simply pushing it in between the two with your fingers and will it stay?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (designmark)*

Pretty much depending on the size of the wire.


----------



## turbotim (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (spockcat)*

I wired mine in to the roof consol. Very simple and I have found the right side next to the mirror to be the best location. Up high to get rear views and away from my visor. It is a little bit at an angle as I need to get some new suction cups. Been in 4 cars in the last few years.


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (spockcat)*

Hi Spock,
I want to hardwire my radar detector like you did from the right hand fuse panel bottom row (hot when ignition is on) I have looked at radioshack.com and tried to find p/n 270-1218. Howver, they do not seem to carry it . Here is the fuse tap page http://www.radioshack.com/sear....y=35 Would one of these other ones do?
Thanks
Bigtop


----------



## dsacks (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (Bigtop)*

already answered above -- "
Then try this part from Radio Shack:
http://www.radioshack.com/prod...-1204


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (dsacks)*

wow. it's back from the dead.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (ZeZe)*

Thanks to hotdaymnitzbao for the great post. And everyone else who added beeficial notes. I just did mine on the passenger side in about 50 minutes. No prior experience was neccessary. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








These can be found captioned at http://forums.clubtouareg.com/...d=708
Just move the mouse over the pic to see the notes.


























































_Modified by rinaic at 8:20 PM 5-17-2004_


----------



## qkslvr (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (bebl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bebl* »_Excuse me for butting in, but I would recommend moving it below the tint line on the windshield to get better "reception", and getting a concealed display for another $40, so the main unit is not all lighted up and seen from several hundred feet behind you.
I've done that on my A4 and the setup is very convenient and stealthy - just my 2 cents.

Sorry, but I'm new to all this radar detector stuff, and I have a question about this remote display... Is it just the display that gets concealed? Do you still have the main box on the windshield? Or does that get hidden as well? If it doesn't get hidden, what's the point of "concealing" it? If it does get concealed, where's the best position for it? Just a few newbie questions, sorry for jacking the thread.


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (spockcat)*

Hi Spockat,
O.K. I confess I am a hopeless electonics dummy








I bought the Radio Shack fuse taps, inline fuse holder, and located the passenger side fuse panel that you led me to. I snipped the cigar power plug off my radar detector. Inside the wire that plugs into the radar detector are two smaller wires, red and white. They are extremely thin delicate wires. I carefully peel back the red and white casing to get at the tiny copper wire underneath. I solder the red to one end of the inline fuse holder, put the intact fuse that was in the cigar outlet plug (2 amp) the then solder the other end to the fuse tap. The white wire I attach the to earthing chassis bolt in the photo and then plug the fuse tap into any of the bottom row outlets after I have taped everything up. Switch on the ignition and now radar detector power. 
I then get my ameter, and check there is a circuit for the radar detector and I do. So my soldering is holding and there is no broken circuit from the fuse tap all the way throught radar detecto to the earth wire.
What am I doing wrong


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (Bigtop)*

There are two sides to the fuse, a hot side and a cold side. Did you test to see if you are using the hot side?


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

nice installs...


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (Bigtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigtop* »_Switch on the ignition and *now* radar detector power. 


I'm guessing you meant *no* power. The hot portion of the fuse is the bottom of the two... Maybe you tapped the top? Maybe the white should have been the "hot"?
<--No electrician either


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks - I will try to determine which is the hot side of the fuse holder. I presume th bottom portion is the larger portion of the fuse holder that actually holds the fuse.


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

O.K. I finally figured it out. All Whistler Radar Detector products that have the cigarette power adapter have two wires in them. Red and white. The red wire is the earth and the white is the positive!! I had presumed red = positive................................


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Bigtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigtop* »_O.K. I finally figured it out. All Whistler Radar Detector products that have the cigarette power adapter have two wires in them. Red and white. The red wire is the earth and the white is the positive!! I had presumed red = positive................................

STUPID! Red is always positive. Dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bigtop)*
















V-1
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (trexer001)*

I thnk Burnberry is downscale for our Vortex princess Christina - she needs to move up to Aquascutum.
She is good with her hands! Even I would hesitate to do that. 
So, I went to radarroy.com and bought me a Passport Solo 2...no wires, no hassles...beats Valentine 1 everytime!!!
Cy


----------



## edvpt (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (spockcat)*

Is there no switch power on the drivers side fuse panel? I'm adding a CK3000 BT kit using Spockcat's tele cables, all fits well under the drivers side dash, found a good hot, a good ground, just no switched 12v any where on the drivers side.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (edvpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edvpt* »_Is there no switch power on the drivers side fuse panel? I'm adding a CK3000 BT kit using Spockcat's tele cables, all fits well under the drivers side dash, found a good hot, a good ground, just no switched 12v any where on the drivers side.

Are you sure? I thought there were at least two rows of switched fuses in each fusebox. Have you tested them? Or are you saying there are no empty slots on the driver's side that are switched?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (spockcat)*

There are switched 12V slots on the drivers side. Search for CK3000 install - several of us have done this.


----------



## laissezfaire (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: hardwiring the V1- a step by step procedure (spockcat)*

I just did this... there's a good writeup on using the fuse box on the passenger side. I didn't even need the fuse tap b/c if you cut the blue plastic protective shield away, the metal connector fits perfectly in the metal portion of the fuse slot. If you pull back the foam rubber you will find a bolt that serves as a ground.


----------

